# About time I get out of the closet...



## R. Soul (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi guys,

well, I thought it was about time to present myself, particularly after I been browsing this site for almost 6 months on almost daily basis. :shock: 

Besides, I met a few of you at the LONS get together a while back and know a few others from NS/KVR/Cubase forum etc.

I suppose one of the main reasons why I haven't71f7f036662.jpg ;`öú×ìcL @ Ñ Pþ8M44686e73 6118040994c5428eedad63.jpg  N@öúØìL H D Rÿ8M40b71394 ,http://www.brianralston.com/Brian_avatar.gif   < @öúÙìzL  –	 ªÿ8M42d65ce2 6690293594c4ce07f09f80.jpg [email protected]þúÚìQL  Ã ½9M18699e8f   [email protected]þúÛìQL  ä `9M55d28505   Z@öúÜìQL  c  ‰
9Mbcdccfb9 8http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/204/ayeayeavatar1od.jpg   Z@öúÝìQL  c  ò
9Mbcdccfb9 8http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/204/ayeayeavatar1od.jpg   N@öúÞì!L ? `9M6c17eb40 ,http://artvista.net/images/Hans_Avatar_2.jpg     @ÿúßìzL  ™


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes, I'm aware of the thing about compositions. This however, wasn't really a post to present a new tune, more like a "hello, this is me blah blah, and by the way listen to this to give you an idea of where I'm coming from". 

Thought that was what people did in the "introduce yourself" forum. Guess I gotta check out some more posts :oops: 

Thanks for the recommondations regarding books. I got the "guide to MIDI orchestration" 6 months ago, but haven't really gotten much further regarding composition.

It's funny coming from such different angles; I might say: "Hey, Beethoven and Mozart sounds the same to me", where you'd go "what are you on about blah blah"..... my point being...... my track have absolutely nothing to do with R&b pop, if I'd have to classify it I'd say Trancey breakbeats or Ambient Psy , with a touch of Flamenco. 

Where am I going musically? Good question. I did 4 compositions for TV commercials in December, but I'm only gonna get paid if they choose my compositions, which sucks a bit so I don't know if I'll continue doing that. 

Tbh. I'd probably jump on anything where I see a posibility whether it be games, TV, record deal or similar. I'm also currently working on a demo to send to a record companies. Heck, anything is better than the 9-17 I'm doing atm :(

Gotta check out that EIS section now :D


----------



## Niah (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey R. Soul Welcome to VI !

First of all, nice track thanks posting, you have some production chops there.

Second, it may seem that this forum is more classical perhaps because the most active members are orchestral freaks :lol: but it might even be the contrary.
Anyway don't feel intimidated by it, there's plenty of room for everyone's tastes, and generally composers have a need to listen to all kinds of music and learn from it - So it's a sharing experience.

Keep posting !


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 7, 2006)

R. Soul said:


> It's funny coming from such different angles; I might say: "Hey, Beethoven and Mozart sounds the same to me", where you'd go "what are you on about blah blah"..... my point being...... my track have absolutely nothing to do with R&b pop, if I'd have to classify it I'd say Trancey breakbeats or Ambient Psy , with a touch of Flamenco.



Thanks for clarifying that - I'm notoriously bad when trying to pin other genres of music! At any rate, welcome man and see you 'round the forum.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Niah.

Yes, I noticed that (luckily) people are into other genres than Orchestral. I read that BT thread with much pleasure. He's one of my favorite composers. Used to be _the favorite_ but he's last album was very disappointing.

Thanks for the compliment on my tune.

Frederick..... I'm glad to be of assistance :D 
If you are curious this is a very good guide to electronic music genres. And rather funny although a bit arrogant at times.

http://www.di.fm/edmguide/edmguide.html


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 7, 2006)

R. Soul said:


> Frederick..... I'm glad to be of assistance :D
> If you are curious this is a very good guide to electronic music genres. And rather funny although a bit arrogant at times.
> 
> http://www.di.fm/edmguide/edmguide.html



Thanks!


----------



## Ed (Jan 7, 2006)

Just listened to your track. I liked it! Nice to hear what sounds like a live instrument in there, also sounds very commercial. 

Ed


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome R.Soule!

I thought the track was superb. Great production. I don't think you have to label your music - that will only limit you. I thought it was very filmic. It has a high energy level but is still laid back in a way...?!?!

If I had made this music, I would have taken off with a chord progression at some point to lift it to another level. Then go back to the cool rythms and the guitar. 8)


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Ed and Hans.

Ed: that _is_ a real acoustic guitar btw.

Hans: well, I find labels good in the sense if you post a track under "prog rock" or "modern jazz" I know I'd be better off not listening. :lol: 
Terms such as "orchestral", "electronica" and "rock" are very helpful as most people have preferences. Perhaps all the sub-sub-sub genres are a bit pointless.

A chord change would have been welcome in the breakdown (that's the quiet part btw  ) but I'm leaving this track as it is I think, apart from a few mixing issues ie. it's too busy at certain times.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi R.,

Welcome to V.I.! 

Cheers,


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey something smells like Naphthalene here :roll: 

Just kidding, welcome and glad to see you're active now R. Soul! Have a great time


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks Sid and Theo.


Theo... after looking up that Naph....something, I think I understand what you mean. Well, my real name is Peter. All my details can be seen on my website (see signature). I'm stuck with that name every day, so I take the opportunity to have a bit more fun on the forums. Why not? :D


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jan 8, 2006)

And a very very cool looking website i may add! Haven't had a chance to listen to the tracks yet, but the design is awesome


----------



## D.J. (Jan 8, 2006)

Welcome!!
Glad to see I'm not the only one. 
I just signed up myself after being on this site everyday for 6 months. 
Your track is very nice. With those production chops you should have little trouble learning a great deal about orchestration that can be applied
to the type of music you do.

...and BTW your site looks great.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks David and Theo regarding the website.

David: Hmm.... well, I don't know. I've tried making something orchestral but I find it really hard. Maybe it's just the way that I compose that's not suited for orchestral, or maybe I just need something better than EWQLSO Silver. Nah, I can't blame the tools. I think most people are either good at orchestral or rhythmic music. I've heard tons of orchestral tunes here, on NS and soundsonline that blows my head of, yet when I've listened to those composers doing anything electronic, I've mostly been shaking my head.

This is the closest I've come to anything orchestral, and it's still highly electronic and rather simple orchestral wise :( 

http://www.wireempire.com/Truth_hurts.mp3


----------



## D.J. (Jan 10, 2006)

I just listened to it. Very nice production. I guess if you're interested in the orchestral thing, you just have to decide what your goals are.
Then it becomes easier to know where to start.
You're right about some having strenghts in orchestral and others in electronica. However, in my career as a player I've found way too many 
people who are just plain good at both, as well as engineering and playing.
They simply don't work within limits (and so they set a higher standard for the rest of us).
The only time I've heard someone excell at one over the other, it was because that's where they put their time.


----------



## choir (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi R.Soil nice work you've done there
I wonder the what's the brand of your Flamenco guitar.


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks DJ. Goals......I'm all over the place atm. :? 

Do you have any links to these people you mention? I'd love to hear someone who "can do" BT and Squarepusher and at the same time do John Williams 8) 

Choir: Thanks. I didn't play the flamenco guitar. It was an internet collaboration with a guitarist from Germany. The guitar is a Flamenco guitar by Francisco Barba from Sevilla, according to the guitarist. Probably a bit hard to get unless you're there.


----------

